# TOR config - exit node - help the idiot.



## drmike (Jan 2, 2014)

Being a new year I've decided to put some idle server resources on my dedicated servers to some use, benefiting others.

Decided to give TOR a try.   The config is blah.  Haven't had success in getting it up and running as an exit node (i.e not seeing in public database and not seeing any real activity).

Does someone have a TOR config file they use currently and successfully.  Idea here is something that allows checking email, web surfing and a few other common things and nothing else.

That, plus any info cause I am quite unsure what the heck is going on


----------



## blergh (Jan 2, 2014)

By "not seeing it in public database" you mean the atlas? It takes like 2-3 hours for them to show up. Also pastebin your current config.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 2, 2014)

drmike said:


> Does someone have a TOR config file they use currently and successfully.  Idea here is something that allows checking email, web surfing and a few other common things and nothing else.


Well your node needs a level of trust to be listed.

Wait some hours/days and you exit node will be used.

What provider is still allowing exit nodes?


----------



## blergh (Jan 2, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> Well your node needs a level of trust to be listed.
> 
> Wait some hours/days and you exit node will be used.
> 
> What provider is still allowing exit nodes?


Ah good point, i completely forgot about the usage-levels. He won't bee seeing anything for like a week, and then 3 weeks and so on.


----------



## maounique (Jan 2, 2014)

Actually, in my experience it takes from half an hour to 3 hours for a well configured node with a lot of bw.

I use to allow ports 80, 995, 110, 465,143 and a lot of streaming and IM ports I dont know by heart. But that only at home, I no longer put exit nodes in my VPSes, I use relay-only where allowed and freenet where Tor is not allowed or even both where the specs are OK and the rulles allow relays too.

I think the network gives priority to exits and those with high real bw are poping up faster.


----------



## Nyr (Jan 3, 2014)

This exit policy is pretty good to prevent P2P and other kinds of abuse, but you are going to get some even if only port 80 is allowed:

https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/ReducedExitPolicy

As others said, it can take hours/days until you start to get some traffic, just check the .log to be sure your node is reachable.


----------



## drmike (Jan 3, 2014)

I forgot all about the massive wait to see traffic delay.  Derp derp.  Seemed longer than I recalled.

I am running a ReducedExitPolicy.

I have colo'd servers out there.  So using such.   I know nothing was mentioned about Tor when I signed up years ago... So I'll deal with any issues like I always have, with SWIP if necessary.

May give Tor a user side test too.  Was pretty lousy in the past. 

Part of this is just to justify some of the idle resources.  People gripe too much about it, I'll just pack up and ship servers home


----------



## maounique (Jan 3, 2014)

Exit nodes are dangerous lately. I do not care for myself, I know my rights and romanian police is fairly competent but I dont want to get anyone else in trouble. So relays away, few ports exit at home. I wish to take the time one of these days to experiment with the IPv6 on Tor but never enough time


----------



## drmike (Jan 3, 2014)

Mao said:


> Exit nodes are dangerous lately.


What has the recent danger / news been centered around?


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 3, 2014)

drmike said:


> What has the recent danger / news been centered around?


Do you read the Tor exit guidelines?


----------



## joepie91 (Jan 3, 2014)

drmike said:


> What has the recent danger / news been centered around?


A well publicized case was this.


----------



## SrsX (Jan 6, 2014)

drmike said:


> What has the recent danger / news been centered around?


... CP being the most dangerous. Other than that, just enjoy being listed in Spamhaus blacklist among other for TOR/open proxy.


----------

